# White Focus ST meets Swissvax Glacier



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

Purchased a full tub of Swissvax Glacier at the beginning of the month for my 2008 White ST and can't praise it highly enough.
Coming from using both RG55 and Dodo SN, I found the Swissvax Glacier not only easier to apply, but buffing off, especially after a 20 minute cure time was effortless.
The finish is definitely brighter and the beading is excellent.
As for the Black Line theory, I cant really comment at this point due to great weather we're having at the minute, but hey, if it actually works, its only going to be a bonus to this wax. If it doesn't, i'll still be using it :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning car :argie:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that looks awesome!


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks great Joe! I'm doing my friends' on Sunday and was wondering what to use - I don't have any Glacier though 

Did you use any paint cleanser before it?


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

Love the ST in white! great work and where did you get the mudflaps from because i need some for mine :thumb:


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

ThcKid said:


> Love the ST in white! great work and where did you get the mudflaps from because i need some for mine :thumb:


x2 mee too


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

RussZS said:


> That looks great Joe! I'm doing my friends' on Sunday and was wondering what to use - I don't have any Glacier though
> 
> Did you use any paint cleanser before it?


Hi Russ,
Thanks for your comments mate. I Really should have put this in at the start :wall:

Took the following route on the ST:
PreWash with Megs Hyper Wash through the Foam Lance.
Power Wash Rinse
Wheels done with Bilberry & EZ Brush
2 Bucket Wash with Maxi Suds II
Clayed using Sonus Mild Green & Dodo Born Slippy
Maxi Suds again
Paintwork cleaned using RG Signature Pre Wax Cleanser
Hand polish with SRP
LSP Swissvax Glacier
Tyres Swissvax Pneu
Alloys Swissvax Autobahn
Trim CG New Look Trim gel
Windows Zymol Glass Cleaner


Before getting the Glacier i was using both Dodo SN and RG55 and i would say out of them both, the Dodo SN gave the best results.
Unfortunately now for my wallet i've become a real Swissvax convert.

Enjoy Sunday mate. I'd say your detailing kit would put mine to shame anyday


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

ThcKid said:


> Love the ST in white! great work and where did you get the mudflaps from because i need some for mine :thumb:


I'll Try and dig out the website for you mate and get some pic's up of how i've fitted them :thumb:


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

monty537 said:


> x2 mee too


No worries mate.
Let me get back to you once i've found the website again :thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks stunning mate :thumb::thumb:


Glacier is so easy to use,isnt it??? i need to get the finger out and get it on the rest of my car..


What pneu like to use ???


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

wedgie said:


> Looks stunning mate :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Glacier is so easy to use,isnt it??? i need to get the finger out and get it on the rest of my car..
> 
> What pneu like to use ???


LoL's,
Yeah you do mate. 
Nice "Head to Head" write up you done but your right, its time to get the Glacier all over !!!

I really cant believe how much easier it is to apply compared to the others i'd been using.

Pneu is great mate. I spray it onto a soft brush and work it around the tyre. Its like Painting with Milk and initially you'll think its not penetrating the rubber but once i'm sure the tyres covered i leave it and walk away. After 20 mins i find all the excess has disappeared and i'm left with a very natural looking soft sheen tyre :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks stunning love frozen white:thumb:


----------



## ThcKid (Apr 9, 2010)

joesoap73 said:


> I'll Try and dig out the website for you mate and get some pic's up of how i've fitted them :thumb:


 should stop some of the dirt being flung up the side of the ST those mudflaps:thumb:.... look almost factory fit too, most ive seen look pants


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice!! I WANT ONE!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

lovely


----------



## joesoap73 (Apr 5, 2010)

ThcKid said:


> should stop some of the dirt being flung up the side of the ST those mudflaps:thumb:.... look almost factory fit too, most ive seen look pants


Haven't forgot about you mate. Been up to my eyes in work but i'll get your pics etc sorted over the weekend
:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

loving it in white. thought orange was the best colour untill now. good work


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I'm really starting to like these cars... what they like inside?


----------

